# UFC 131 guest ring girl - she's asian! (Possibly nsfw)



## SlowGraffiti (Dec 29, 2007)

raise01:


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

Yesssss! Arianny is part asian too fyi =] I definitely have a soft spot for asian girls. So hot!


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

ooooh nice... asian girls have a special spot in my heart, too bad i never boned one


----------



## batman21au (Feb 3, 2008)

Rampage Jackson will be upset he's not fighting on this card. He loves some Asian!!!! =D


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

dsmjrv said:


> ooooh nice... asian girls have a special spot in my heart, too bad i never boned one


once you bone an asian girl, you never go back. Dated white girls all my life until my last gf and since then all ive been doing is boning asians and now my current gf is asian once again. ASIANS FTW!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

She's sexier than she is cute.

And I think the sexy style of photo shooting does her better justice, like in 2nd to last one and the 3rd one.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

ya im basically married and never though there would be anything better than white girls... im mostly mexican and have semi-recently found an interest in asians... guess i shuda tried it out before settling down. the key is finding unique looking ones because asians all look the same


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Holy mother of Christ... 

You know, I like beautiful women of all kinds, Eastern European, Scandinavian, Hispanic, you name it, but I so dig Asian chicks. They trigger both my protective instinct and... you know... the other one. Of course Eastern European and Scandinavian chicks do that too so this was entirely pointless. Anyway, Asian chicks for the win... and Scandinavian chicks... I so dig Scandinavian chicks. And Eastern European MY GOD, I so dig Eastern European chicks.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Eh, not too big on her.

Brittany Ward was pretty hot, if anyone remembers her.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Sweet Jesus... I have the sudden urge to *do* a load of laundry.

Rep


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

YESSSSSSSSSSSS

ridonkulously hot!


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Yellow, white, black, red, brown, pink, what's the difference...it's like 31 flavours more to choose from I say. It must be a good day in Vancouver. They win the game and they get a cute guest ring girl. I'd "DRINK TO THAT!"


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

M D

From his Hot Girls thread... i can tell would bust a nut to this thread.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Very fine :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## meli083 (Mar 31, 2010)

Insanely cute!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

HOLY SHIT. Faptastic.


----------



## Jackmolten (Oct 3, 2011)

*Maybe new ufc ring girl*

There is a rumor out there saying this might be the new ufc ring girl.







.



































[/IMG]. http://www.facebook.com/pages/Leslie-Marie-Valdez/140950945981204


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Don't fall in love. Arianny will find a way to get rid of her.


----------



## Crester (Apr 5, 2009)

So did Arianny get rid of Britney????

I like Arianny... but Britney is hotter...


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

Love Asian Girls even mixed ones! Time to get a new pair of shorts... and computer screen. :sarcastic12:


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

yeah... um... okay... bleh.... Is this MMA forum... I suddenly don't care anymore. MY GOD!


----------



## nastyblow (Oct 10, 2006)

I'd totally gogoplatta the s*** outta her


----------



## Jackmolten (Oct 3, 2011)

Brittney is hotter. But idk this girl has the Latina look they look for. What do u guys think of* Chandella


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Crester said:


> So did Arianny get rid of Britney????
> 
> I like Arianny... but Britney is hotter...


Arianny'd even find a way to get rid of Dana himself if he ever put on an Octagon Girl uniform.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

Another tooth pick ring girl...Why am I not surprised?


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

nastyblow said:


> I'd totally gogoplatta the shit outta her


And then have sex with her later right? :sarcastic12:


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Halfers are the business. This would make up for the loss of Logan Stanton, almost...


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Dana White denied that Britney is fired. But i have not seen her at an event for a while now. Anyone have any info??

I remember couple months back on twitter she advertised the fights as being on spike but they were actually on versus and Dana white corrected her on twitter. She apologized and that was the end of that. Next day i come to the forum and there is a rumor that Britney is fired. Dana White denied those rumors and i thought we were in the clear. But i have not seen Britney at an event since.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Dana White denied that Britney is fired. But i have not seen her at an event for a while now. Anyone have any info??
> 
> I remember couple months back on twitter she advertised the fights as being on spike but they were actually on versus and Dana white corrected her on twitter. She apologized and that was the end of that. Next day i come to the forum and there is a rumor that Britney is fired. Dana White denied those rumors and i thought we were in the clear. But i have not seen Britney at an event since.


I think she's still officially with the company, but for whatever reason is not being used. She's pursuing art school and surfing at the moment. It's a bit confusing for sure. She's not fired from the UFC, she's still officially with the UFC, but she's not being used :confused05:


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

VolcomX311 said:


> I think she's still officially with the company, but for whatever reason is not being used. She's pursuing art school and surfing at the moment. It's a bit confusing for sure. She's not fired from the UFC, she's still officially with the UFC, but she's not being used :confused05:


Lol thanks for putting what i said in different words BUT at the same time making it seem like you are educating me. You are quiet the genius :thumb03:

haha


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Lol thanks for putting what i said in different words BUT at the same time making it seem like you are educating me. You are quiet the genius :thumb03:
> 
> haha


I wasn't "educating" anyone, I was trying to lend what little information I had because you made an inquiry, but you want to be a dick about it for some reason, so, you win or something :thumbsup:


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

VolcomX311 said:


> I wasn't "educating" anyone, I was trying to lend what little information I had because you made an inquiry, but you want to be a dick about it for some reason, so, you win or something :thumbsup:


Lmao

Sensitive arnt we??

I was just joking around with yah. You basically said the same thing as me. I found it funny...

Dont be such a tight ass.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Keep this thread on topic or it will be locked.

It's pretty old as well, maybe we should just leave it alone eh?


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Budhisten said:


> Keep this thread on topic or it will be locked.
> 
> It's pretty old as well, maybe we should just leave it alone eh?


YES SIR!! raise01:


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

Actually thought she was cute till the basket picture, then I got extremely freaked out and felt like a pedifile


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

now we're talking


----------

